# Best 2x2 comparison (new)



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 23, 2019)

Which one is the best 2x2?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Is the Meilong 2x2 out in China yet?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Is the Meilong 2x2 out in China yet?


yes, on Taobao.
Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...5o46s&id=592609014290&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail


----------



## asacuber (Jul 28, 2019)

The Valk 2 had so much potential but slightly disappointed me. Weipo m is the way to go ig


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

asacuber said:


> The Valk 2 had so much potential but slightly disappointed me. Weipo m is the way to go ig


How is Weipo M compared to MGC?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yes, on Taobao.
> Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...5o46s&id=592609014290&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail


Just looking at the internals pictures, the edges look like the Valk 2 and corners like the MGC...........Seriously waiting for it to start selling in Taiwan.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 2x2 budget - YJ YuPo v2 M
> 2x2 great - YJ MGC 2x2
> 2x2 expert - Valk 2 M, YJ MGC 2x2





asacuber said:


> The Valk 2 had so much potential but slightly disappointed me. Weipo m is the way to go ig


Should MoYu WeiPo M be added to the Speed Cube Recommend List as best 2x2?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should MoYu WeiPo M be added to the Speed Cube Recommend List as best 2x2?


Yeah, of course. It has always been the best if not, one of the best 2x2s before the Valk 2 and the MGC. 

Plenty of world class 2x2 solvers still use it as their main.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

I think the Chewen M can also be on the best list since Martin Egdal used it to set the WR average, I don't think many people like it though.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should MoYu WeiPo M be added to the Speed Cube Recommend List as best 2x2?


Just curious, why did you make a new thread?


Wish Lin said:


> I think the Chewen M can also be on the best list since Martin Egdal used it to set the WR average, I don't think many people like it though.


That's because cubes are 90% preference these days. There isn't a best cube (or 3) no matter what _anyone_ says.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 30, 2019)

I have added the MoYu WeiPo M to the Speed Cubes Recommendation List here.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 2, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bz1srAFJ2Ss/
GAN has made a new 2x2: GAN 251 M!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bz1srAFJ2Ss/
> GAN has made a new 2x2: GAN 251 M!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

I have a yj mgc... its a very nice 2x2, although magnets can feel a little strong


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have a yj mgc... its a very nice 2x2, although magnets can feel a little strong


What about the YJ YuPo v2 M?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about the YJ YuPo v2 M?


I've never tried one of them before, but I think it might me similar to the yj YuLong which I enjoyed a lot, almost more than my gts2m. I'm guessing the yj mgc would be better, considering the price is a little higher, and the mgc lineup is more of a quality one


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I have a yj mgc... its a very nice 2x2, although magnets can feel a little strong


I managed to get a 1.807 single on it... you can see my post on the matter here: 
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/record-breaking-2x2-scramble.74909/#post-1326530


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I've never tried one of them before, but I think it might me similar to the yj YuLong which I enjoyed a lot, almost more than my gts2m. I'm guessing the yj mgc would be better, considering the price is a little higher, and the mgc lineup is more of a quality one


It is my main. 
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/yj-yupo-v2m-best-budget-2x2.72990/


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about the YJ YuPo v2 M?


My friends has one and let's be honest. I seldom says that but *it's garbage*. The turning is so slow even with DMN-37 and corner twists once in three solves!!! Don't get it!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It is my main.
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/yj-yupo-v2m-best-budget-2x2.72990/


How? Yours and so different from what I see!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> My friends has one and let's be honest. I seldom says that but *it's garbage*. The turning is so slow even with DMN-37 and corner twists once in three solves!!! Don't get it!


My yj yupo v2m out of the box is very luby like many sheng shou puzzles. That's make it slow ootb. What I did is to clean out the lube with water+a few drops of detergent. After tensioning, it doesn't corner twist anymore. Since it is too fast, I lubed it with heavy lube. Now it has a good speed and is also controllable.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I've never tried one of them before, but I think it might me similar to the yj YuLong which I enjoyed a lot, almost more than my gts2m. I'm guessing the yj mgc would be better, considering the price is a little higher, and the mgc lineup is more of a quality one


I think U meant YJ mgc, not the yupo?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I think U meant YJ mgc, not the yupo?


I don't understand. sorry


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I don't understand. sorry


Oh soz misread don't worry


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

ok


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 10, 2019)

valk by a long shot


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1sJk1Mp398/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1YNkbGJi7_/




I have added the MoYu WeiPo WR M to the poll choices.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1sJk1Mp398/
> 
> 
> ...


When is it being released in Australia and the rest of the world?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1sJk1Mp398/
> 
> 
> ...


No one has voted for the MoYu WeiPo WR M by far.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> No one has voted for the MoYu WeiPo WR M by far.


I wonder if it will be better than the Valk 2. The new shades look great!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I wonder if it will be better than the Valk 2. The new shades look great!






The video compares the valk to the moyu weipo wrm.
Arush Singh says that the weipo wrm is even better than the valk!


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The video compares the valk to the moyu weipo wrm.
> Arush Singh says that the weipo wrm is even better than the valk!


On the Christmas list then!!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 3, 2019)

I


Iwannaganx said:


> On the Christmas list then!!


I'm fine with my yj mgc... still, I dream of a Valk 2m lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 3, 2019)

Meh. I'm pretty happy with my MGC atm.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Meh. I'm pretty happy with my MGC atm.


Its still a massive upgrade from the qiyi qidi though


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Its still a massive upgrade from the qiyi qidi though


 Almost anything is


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Almost anything is


Even rubiks brand?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Even rubiks brand?


I have heard that the RSC 2x2 is quite good.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the RSC 2x2 is quite good.


Its pretty expensive though


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Sep 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Its still a massive upgrade from the qiyi qidi though





Competition Cuber said:


> Almost anything is



The QiDi's not as bad as the MGC though. That thing is awful.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> The QiDi's not as bad as the MGC though. That thing is awful.


Its really a matter of opinion. Currently its my main because I can't afford a Valk 2 M. What do you like better about the qiyi qidi over the yj mgc?


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Sep 4, 2019)

My QiDi is set loose and is butter smooth. In contrast, when I got my MGC it was as rough as rats... It was covered with bloom and glue spatter and it just felt like I was grinding plastic every time I turned a layer. I had to take it apart, core lube it, sand glue off of some of the contact surfaces and re-polish them and clean off the bloom. Now it's better but the magnets still catch where they shouldn't and the whole solving experience is not pleasant.

As you say though, that's my opinion based on my puzzle.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 4, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> My QiDi is set loose and is butter smooth. In contrast, when I got my MGC it was as rough as rats... It was covered with bloom and glue spatter and it just felt like I was grinding plastic every time I turned a layer. I had to take it apart, core lube it, sand glue off of some of the contact surfaces and re-polish them and clean off the bloom. Now it's better but the magnets still catch where they shouldn't and the whole solving experience is not pleasant.
> 
> As you say though, that's my opinion based on my puzzle.


egh. my qidi was almost the opposite. it was scratchy and gross, and it was waaay too tight. i hated it and have ordered a yupo to hopefully replace it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> egh. my qidi was almost the opposite. it was scratchy and gross, and it was waaay too tight. i hated it and have ordered a yupo to hopefully replace it.


you mean yj yupo v2m? It is excellent.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> you mean yj yupo v2m? It is excellent.


good to know


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> good to know


You may refer to my review on the YJ Yupo v2M here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/yj-yupo-v2-m-best-budget-2x2.72990/


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> You may refer to my review on the YJ Yupo v2M here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/yj-yupo-v2-m-best-budget-2x2.72990/


yep saw that thread. is the weipo wrm the best 2x2 now in your opinion?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> yep saw that thread. is the weipo wrm the best 2x2 now in your opinion?


Haven't tried it yet, but definitely have potential. See if it can beat the YJ MGC and the Valk 2 M.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Even rubiks brand?


Perhaps you don’t grasp the term “almost”.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Haven't tried it yet, but definitely have potential. See if it can beat the YJ MGC and the Valk 2 M.


Also GAN 251 M. Have anyone here tried it? Is it comparable to the Valk and the mgc? I have heard that it is very light.


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Also GAN 251 M. Have anyone here tried it? Is it comparable to the Valk and the mgc? I have heard that it is very light.


From what I've heard, it's good but not enough to have big influence to the market, due to its ridiculous price for a 2x2 and a "just above average" performance.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> From what I've heard, it's good but not enough to have big influence to the market, due to its ridiculous price for a 2x2 and a "just above average" performance.


The MoYu WeiPo WR M is at the same price as the Valk 2 M on cubezz, while the GAN 251 M is almost double of the price of the MoYu WeiPo WR M and the Valk 2 M.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 4, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Perhaps you don’t grasp the term “almost”.


The Rubik's RSC is very good. Not "very good for a Rubik's brand" but very good. Probably my favorite non-magnetic 2x2. Unfortunately, it can't be magnetized (no room for the magnets).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 5, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The Rubik's RSC is very good. Not "very good for a Rubik's brand" but very good. Probably my favorite non-magnetic 2x2. Unfortunately, it can't be magnetized (no room for the magnets).


I haven’t tried it. I’m pretty sure that he was talking about the store bought Rubiks 2x2.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 9, 2019)

MoYu WeiPo WR M!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 9, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> MoYu WeiPo WR M!


Yes, we know that Moyu is making a Weipo WR M. This has nothing to do with what is the best 2x2, is should belong in the upcoming puzzles thread.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yes, we know that Moyu is making a Weipo WR M. This has nothing to do with what is the best 2x2, is should belong in the upcoming puzzles thread. Stop making useless bumps. If a thread dies, it dies. Get over it.


There was nothing to do with 2x2 and Valk 2 M was the best before the release of the Moyu Weipo WR M. However, Moyu Weipo WR M has been released and it can be a game changer. Their previous Weipo was already a very good 2x2. I believe the WR M is an upgrade from it.


Wish Lin said:


> From what I've heard, it's good but not enough to have big influence to the market, due to its ridiculous price for a 2x2 and a "just above average" performance.


I have heard that the GAN 251M is even competitable to the Valk 2 M. We will have to see which one is the best among Valk 2 M, YJ MGC 2x2, MoYu WR M and the GAN 251 M. Valk 2 M and the YJ MGC 2x2 are the two solid options at the moment.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 15, 2019)

I tried the Weipo Wrm. It is nothing like a Weipo. It is like a Yupo V2 M that doesn’t cornertwist, cornercutts better, feels better quality, and has more defined magnets. I believe it is a direct upgrade from a Yupo V2 M


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 15, 2019)

I would probably almost use the yupo over the mgc if it didn't catch so much and corner twisted. I don't like the colours much either on the yupo


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 15, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I would probably almost use the yupo over the mgc if it didn't catch so much and corner twisted. I don't like the colours much either on the yupo


i prefer the colours of the yupo vs the mgc


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 15, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> i prefer the colours of the yupo vs the mgc


I don't think it is so much the colours but the weird internals that show up around the edges.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 15, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I don't think it is so much the colours but the weird internals that show up around the edges.


the white bits? i kinda think it adds to the effect.. i like it


----------

